# I/R light source for lap counter?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It is fairly cheap too...
(But it might be overkill... :lol: )
http://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=11665+OP

Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Interesting.........

I have been using the Greg Braun lap counter setup and only using the over head flourescent fixtures as a light source and it worked perfectly.

Until last week,when the temperatures here dropped and make the flourescent tubes flicker until the room warms up.VERY annoying,as it makes the track sensors go berzerk.

Something like this might solve that problem.

Interesting,thanks for the link.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You can buy flicker free flourescent lights now that start up fast in cold weather. They have new electronic controllers without the big old ballasts. I just got them for my garage. They have them at Menards and Home Depot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Slott V said:


> You can buy flicker free flourescent lights now that start up fast in cold weather. They have new electronic controllers without the big old ballasts. I just got them for my garage. They have them at Menards and Home Depot. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the heads up!!!!! I did not know that!!!!!

I guess the 4ft fixtures I bought at the local hardware store for 12 bucks apiece were not such a great buy after all.

MIke


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*no shadows?*



> I have been using the Greg Braun lap counter setup and only using the over head flourescent fixtures as a light source and it worked perfectly.


 Wow..
You have never had someone lean over the track and count false laps?
I have always understood that was part of the purpose of the light bridge...

Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Wow..
> You have never had someone lean over the track and count false laps?
> I have always understood that was part of the purpose of the light bridge...
> 
> Scott



Believe it or not,it hasnt been a problem.Its in a spot on my track that doesnt really ever require someone to lean over them.AS long as everyone is aware of them its never a problem.

But down the road,I will build something to go into the bridge I made awhile back.Right now,its not really a big deal.

Mike


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I have tried lightbar counters for racing and have found many shortcommings to the
system.Some silver and metal flake bodies will not count.Dead sections are still the
way to go with a racemaster or similar PC system.Magnetic reeds work until you try
to count T-jets.Also some unlimited cars will trigger the next lane.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

tjettim said:


> I have tried lightbar counters for racing and have found many shortcommings to the
> system.Some silver and metal flake bodies will not count..


Interesting... I wonder why.
The color of the body should not effect these at all. All the car needs to do is cover the sensor in the track...
Scott


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

tjettim said:


> I have tried lightbar counters for racing and have found many shortcommings to the
> system.Some silver and metal flake bodies will not count.


Hmm that is odd. Most IR lap counters just need to break the light beam. TrakMate actually counts the time from when the sensor is blocked until it is clear.

Sometimes the sensors can drop a bit in the track or the hole for the sensor can be too small causing irratic readings:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I too have noticed that different car will cause the timer to miss laps.And its the same whether I use a old clunker pc,or my modern state of the art laptop!!!!!!

My Storms with the stock lexan bodies miss most laps unless I blacken out the windshield.

When I practice or test cars without bodies.the Storms and Scorpions miss about every other lap.The G3s about 1 out of 15 or so.

Last night I jury rigged a LED flashlight over one lane to se what would happen.It didnt make much of a dif,even with the LED focused right on to the sensor.

I am thinking of just ordering in the pre made sensor setup from Greg Brauns site.I am getting tired of messing with the one I made.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice diagram of how the sensors should be...
Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I Hate When That Happens*

11111


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Greg Brauns set up does not come with a light gantry either. My Radio Shack detectors work better for me than the ones I bought from Greg Braun.


----------

